# Replacing USAT Loco Wheels



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I want to replace the small and silver shining wheels of my USAT NW 2, GP 9, and GP 38 by NWSL upgrade wheels/axles. I´m looking fpr a tool or method to pull the original halfaxles off the plastic gear. What about warming up the axle in hot water? Any other suggestions?

Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can pulled them off by hand. Not that tough. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, and be careful, the plastic can crack. I've never had to use a tool to do this, just grab a wheel in each hand and pull. 

The replacement wheels from NWSL already come with the half axle in the wheel? I would have thought that the wheel needs to be pressed off the metal half axle. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The NWSL wheels come with appropriate half axles. 

I used a gear puller but you can do it by hand.


----------

